# uk dental nurse needs advice :)



## Maxine-t (Jul 27, 2012)

hi 

i am a uk dental nurse, and have been qualified for 3 years, me and my boyfriend are looking at moving to australia next april/june. 
and was wondering if anyone knew if it was easy for a dental nurse to get a job?? or if id be better off getting some other kind of job when i get out there??
any info would be great...thank you xxxx


----------

